# Bild Von WebCam nehmen.



## Yugi-Radiodome (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo,


Leute ich möchte gerne ein Programm schreiben wo mann auf knopfdruck ein BIld der Webcam Speichern kann. Aber erst eine Vorschau und das mann dann später noch einen Text in das Bild einfügen kann. Könnt ihr mir helfen. Wie soll ich anfangen und wie mach ich weiter?


----------



## Fabianius (7. Juli 2004)

*Genau*

Schau dir einmal diesen Code an. Direkter Link: 
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=744

*Editiert vom Tutorials.de-Team*
Bitte in Zukunft keine Inhalte anderer Webseiten hier ins Forum kopieren.
Die Autoren von Inhalten anderer Seiten möchten das nicht und das sollte
man auch respektieren!


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (8. Juli 2004)

*DANKe*

DANKE FÜR DEN CODE.


achja.



http://www.sXene.de unsere site mit vb sachen schaut mal rein


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (8. Juli 2004)

*und wie...*

und wie mach ich das wenn mann mehrere bilder macht. das sie Img_0001 usw. heißen? oder das mann auswählen kann wie sie heißen? und wohin sie kommen?


----------



## Shakie (8. Juli 2004)

Yugi, Yugi, Yugi!
Du hast VB immer noch nicht verstanden und ich habe dir doch schon so viel erklärt!
Du erstellst eine TextBox und nennst sie txtPfad. Dann machst du einfach statt diesem Code
	
	
	



```
SavePicture Picture1.Picture, "C:\Test.bmp"
```
 denhier:
	
	
	



```
SavePicture Picture1.Picture, txtPfad.Text
```


----------



## shebasherry (11. Juli 2004)

*Bild von einer Webcam speichern*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade den Code zum Speichern eines Bildes von einer Webcam gelesen. Ich habe ein Script mit Director erstellt bei dem mit anklicken des Bildes(Foto) das Bild herangezoomt wird und dann gedruckt wird. Das ist soweit auch alles in Ordnung, es soll das Ganze eben mit einer Webcam Live funktionieren anstelle des Fotos. Ich vermute das "Form" Bildschirm bedeutet? Aber in welches Modul setze ich den Code zum speichern des BIldes ein? Ich habe noch nichts mit Visual Basic gemacht. Nur etwas Lingo. 

Grüße, Shebsherry


----------



## Shakie (11. Juli 2004)

*Re: Bild von einer Webcam speichern*



> _Original geschrieben von shebasherry _
> *Ich vermute das "Form" Bildschirm bedeutet?*


Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Eine Form ist eher ein "Feld" auf dem Bildschirm. Mit VB erstellte Formen sind nichts anderes als Windows-Fenster. Nimm zum Beispiel deinen Internet Explorer. Der ist in einem gewissen Sinne auch eine Form.


----------



## shebasherry (12. Juli 2004)

*Bild speichern*

Hi,
als Form kann ich also auch einen Internetexplorer benutzen. Um das Script auszuführen brauche ich wahrscheinlich das Programm VB. Also ich habe jetzt ein Programm im Internet aufgestöbert, das alle 10s die letzten 10 Bilder einer Live webcam auf Festplatte speichert. Diese brauche ich "nur noch" mit Director abzufragen. Diese Bilder sind aber sehr klein 325x280 pix. Meine Frage ist wo bekomme ich Visual Basic und hat jemand Erfahrung im Kombinieren von VB und Director? Oder kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diese Bilder von der Festplatte mit Lingo abfragen kann?
Das hier steht in der Directorhilfe:
This handler assigns a URL that contains a GIF file to the variable tempURL and then uses the importFileInto command to import the file at the URL into a new bitmap cast member:
on exitFrame
    tempURL = "http://www.dukeOfUrl.com/crown.gif"
   importFileInto new(#bitmap), tempUrl
end
This statement replaces the content of the sound cast member Memory with the sound file Wind:
importFileInto member "Memory", "Wind.wav"

Das Webcamprogramm speichert die Bilder auf Festplatte, jetzt müsste ich diese Bilder demnach wieder in einen Internetexplorer packen.

Ich weiß das hier ist ein VB Forum aber meistens kann man ja mehrere Programmiersprachen.

Grüße, Shebasherry


----------



## Shakie (12. Juli 2004)

> wo bekomme ich Visual Basic


Kaufen für Geld.
Siehe auch hier.


----------

